# December 2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... you can't nominate yourself.

 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of December 2012 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

6) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


Please note I've highlighted (in red) a key point that many are missing. You must mention in the original thread that the photo has been nominated for photo of the month and leave a link to this thread for the person to follow. It takes only a few moments more to do, so please take the time to do so


----------



## rlemert

My first ever nomination: 

Mamiya2000  "Heavy Industry Photography II"


----------



## snowbear

Green Water Cascade by param


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...287-great-smoky-mountains-np.html#post2790467


----------



## invisible

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/308910-facade.html, by sleist


----------



## AgentDrex

weags77
"Any Impressions?" (thread title as they didn't give the photo a name)






Original thread here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/308866-any-impressions.html

This is a new user but that shot struck my heart and so I am nominating it for photo of the month


----------



## mishele

camz  Perpetual


camz said:


>


----------



## Sarmad

_[mod edit - nomination removed due to being posted outside of the month.]_

I like this, especially the determination of the players!


----------



## sm4him

Suggestion: How about a "Championship" round in January (along WITH the regular monthly contest, not instead of...)?

The championship round would be all the winners from each month's POTM contest, and the winner would be crowned POTY for 2012. The winner would receive...err...I dunno...the undying admiration of their peers? 

EDIT: I guess the voting would have to be in February, since the December 2012 winning photo wouldn't be decided until the end of January 2013.


----------



## Sarmad

sm4him said:


> Suggestion: How about a "Championship" round in January (along WITH the regular monthly contest, not instead of...)?
> 
> The championship round would be all the winners from each month's POTM contest, and the winner would be crowned POTY for 2012. The winner would receive...err...I dunno...the undying admiration of their peers?
> 
> EDIT: I guess the voting would have to be in February, since the December 2012 winning photo wouldn't be decided until the end of January 2013.



You won my heart, This is gonna be awesome!
I don't know whether staff would approve it though...

I was a leading member in the miniclip.com forums, there was two contests there named as player of the week and player of the month.

At the end of the year a new event would take place named as The Mini's, in that, people would vote for Forum Gamer of the year, Forum Rookie of the year, Mod of the year, Artist of the year and a lot of other blah blah...

Names were also given such as Sexiest male member on the forum, Sexiest female member on the forum, Best avatar, best signature etc... A whole new forum on the main page was created in December, and at the start of the next year that forum was dumped into The Archive..

Btw that forum is closed now, forums.miniclip.com and that was a specified for gamers only.

Above was just a suggestion, off topic though


----------



## Overread

sm4him - I really like that idea! Give me a poke around the end of January so I don't forget  

Sarmad - nothing stops members running things like that if they want to


----------



## SCraig

I love purple in photographs and this one has a lot of it: Fading by Rotanimod






Originally found in This Topic


----------



## AgentDrex

I like the "Sexiest Man and Woman of TPF" idea.  I know this isn't the thread to do it but I'm going to go ahead and nominate myself for sexiest Male TPF member .  That's right, I'm drexy and I know it!


----------



## DannyLewis

I refuse to vote or enter...well I will vote for the the Ladies. Heck I might vote for them all....



AgentDrex said:


> I like the "Sexiest Man and Woman of TPF" idea.  I know this isn't the thread to do it but I'm going to go ahead and nominate myself for sexiest Male TPF member .  That's right, I'm drexy and I know it!


----------



## shefjr

Another month of great photos to remind me of how much I lack in my skills. Lol!


----------



## Overread

By tadzio89
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/310399-i-have-found-new-way.html


----------



## Hyatt101

Here are my entires, not sure if it's too late or not! Are we allowed to post more than one? 

_*mod edit - you cannot nominate your own photos for the competition*_


----------



## Hyatt101

Oh I'm so sorry, I posted my own photos! I didn't see the first post that said not to post your own photos. So sorry!


----------



## Overread

Hyatt101, please review the rules in the first post, you cannot nominate your own photographs.


----------



## Hyatt101

Overread said:


> Hyatt101, please review the rules in the first post, you cannot nominate your own photographs.



I'm so sorry, i'm new here, trying to get used to the forum!


----------



## mishele

Glacier National Park in Montana by *TimGreyPhotography*


TimGreyPhotography said:


> Glacier National Park in Montana.


----------



## invisible

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/311558-sun-valley-quakies.html by ottor


----------



## cgipson1

*Less of Kathryn...But somehow, More!*




Bend The Light said:


>


----------



## mishele

Crash by Rotanimod


Rotanimod said:


> Big breaking waves and late day golden light at Cape Kiwanda, OR.
> 
> 
> 
> Crash by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## Sarmad

When'll the voting round start?


----------



## Overread

Sorry for the delay, I'm home with family so things are a little mad at present - voting will be up sometime soon this evening as will nomination options for January


----------



## Sarmad

Overread said:


> Sorry for the delay, I'm home with family so things are a little mad at present - voting will be up sometime soon this evening as will nomination options for January



No need for sorry!
So, I get that the nominations start at the start of the month, while voting starts at the start of next month!


----------

